

Froth: Objective-C Web Application Framework - tlrobinson
http://code.google.com/p/frothkit/

======
Smirlouf
Objective C, sure, but cross platform, thanks to Cocotron, an open source
implementation of the Cocoa API. <http://www.cocotron.org/>

It's the first Cocotron-based project I see featured on HN, although it's not
the first success story that they could brag about...

See also: the account of the porting of the File Magnet Uploader, then Mac-
only, to Windows, using the same library.
<http://macdaddyworld.com/2008/10/27/adventures-in-cocotron/>

~~~
docmach
The deployment may be cross platform, but to develop with Cocotron you need a
Mac. I didn't see the reasoning behind them choosing Cocotron explained on the
project page, but it seems like if they really wanted it to be cross platform
they should have used GNUstep. It would also be nice to have a comparison
between this and GNUstepWeb.

------
Zarathu
Having a web framework in Objective-C will probably bring a new meaning to
code verbosity.

------
kez
"Froth is a Objective-C web application framework that brings the power and
simplicity of Cocoa development to the web."

"simplicity" = subjective

~~~
mdg
True. At least that line did not contain the canned "Simple and Lightweight"
dot dot dot.

------
joubert
Does the non-Apple runtime support Objective-C 2.0?

